# Chief Seattle's Speech



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2012)

I was reading creation stories and stumbled across this speech.  It was given by Chief Seattle in response to the US's demand for several million acres of Norhtwest land.  I thought his comments about the "white man's god" was interesting.  What say you?


Chief Seattle's Speech
      The son of the white chief says his father sends us greetings of friendship and good will. This is kind, for we know he has little need of our friendship in return, because his people are many. They are like the grass that covers the vast prairies, while my people are few, and resemble the scattering trees of a storm-swept plain. There was a time when our people covered the whole land, as the waves of a wind-ruffled sea cover its shell-paved floor. But that time has long since passed away with the greatness of tribes now almost forgotten. 

      Our great father in Washington sends us word that he will protect us. His brave armies will be to us a bristling wall of strength, and his great ships of war will fill our harbors so that our ancient enemies far to the northward, the Simsiams and Hydas, will no longer frighten our women and old men. Then he will be our father and we will be his children.

      But can this ever be? Your god loves your people and hates mine; he folds his strong arms lovingly around the white man and leads him as a father leads his infant son, but he has forsaken his red children. He makes your people wax strong every day, and soon they will fill the land; while my people are ebbing away like a fast-receding tide, that will never flow again. The white man's god cannot love his red children or he would protect them. They seem to be orphans and can look nowhere for help. How then can we become brothers? How can your father become our father and bring us prosperity and awaken in us dreams of returning greatness?

      Your god seems to us to be partial. He came to the white man. We never saw him; never even heard his voice; he gave the white man laws, but he had no word for his red children whose teeming millions filled this vast continent as the stars fill the firmament. No, we are two distinct races and must ever remain so. There is little in common between us. The ashes of our ancestors are sacred and their final resting place is hallowed ground, while you wander away from the tombs of your fathers seemingly without regret.

      Your religion was written on tables of stone by the iron finger of an angry god, lest you might forget it. Our religion is the traditions of our ancestors, the dreams of our old men, given them by the great Spirit, and the visions of our sachems, and it is written in the hearts of our people.

      Your dead cease to love you and the homes of their nativity as soon as they pass the portals of the tomb. They wander far off beyond the stars, are soon forgotten, and never return. Our dead never forget the beautiful world that gave them being. They still love its winding rivers, its great mountains and its sequestered vales, and they ever yearn in tenderest affection over the lonely-hearted living and often return to visit and comfort them.

      We will ponder your proposition, and when we have decided we will tell you. But should we accept it, I here and now make this the first condition: That we will not be denied the privilege, without molestation, of visiting at will the graves of our ancestors and friends. Every part of this country is sacred to my people. Every hillside, every valley, ever plain and grove has been hallowed by some fond memory or some sad experience of my tribe.

      Even the rocks that seem to lie dumb as they swelter in the sun along the silent seashore in solemn grandeur thrill with memories of past events connected with the fate of my people, and the very dust under your feet responds more lovingly to our footsteps than to yours, because it is the ashes of our ancestors, and our bare feet are conscious of the sympathetic touch, for the soil is rich with the life of our kindred.

      The sable braves, and fond mothers, and glad-hearted maidens, and the little children who lived and rejoiced here, and whose very names are now forgotten, still love these solitudes, and their deep fastnesses at eventide grow shadowy with the presence of dusky spirits. And when the last red man shall have perished from the earth and his memory among white men shall have become a myth, these shores shall swarm with the invisible dead of my tribe, and when your children's children shall think themselves alone in the field, the store, the shop, upon the highway or in the silence of the woods, they will not be alone. In all the earth there is no place dedicated to solitude. At night, when the streets of your cities and villages are silent and you think them deserted, they will throng with the returning hosts that once filled and still love this beautiful land. The white man will never be alone. Let him be just and deal kindly with my people, for the dead are not altogether powerless.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 29, 2012)

Spot on Chief Seattle


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 30, 2012)

I can surely feel his pain and don't have an answer just comments. Can't you picture missionaries telling them how great their God is all the while the missionaries army is taking your land.
And I could see where they would wonder why God never spoke to them or gave them rules to follow. As Chief Seattle said, at one time their people numbered many and cover most of the continent.
When missionaries arrived in China they said, what took you so long we've been here thousands of years.
I liked his statement that their religion was in their hearts. They might not have been as religious as the white man but they were more spiritual.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 30, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I can surely feel his pain and don't have an answer just comments. Can't you picture missionaries telling them how great their God is all the while the missionaries army is taking your land.
> And I could see where they would wonder why God never spoke to them or gave them rules to follow. As Chief Seattle said, at one time their people numbered many and cover most of the continent.
> When missionaries arrived in China they said, what took you so long we've been here thousands of years.
> I liked his statement that their religion was in their hearts. They might not have been as religious as the white man but they were more spiritual.



It would be nice is the white man could duplicate their spirituality rather than so many of us continuing on in "our" religions.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 30, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> It would be nice is the white man could duplicate their spirituality rather than so many of us continuing on in "our" religions.



Amen to that.

Now on the point of why the message of God didn't get to to the Americas earlier could be Lehi's fault or his future missionaries. Maybe they all got killed before spreading the word. 
This is all speculation on my part and comes from the Mormon Church. I can't agree with their beliefs but I do enjoy reading about them. It's strange that some of Joseph Smith's prophesies of civilizations correspond with what we now know. 
Kinda off on a tangent but related to the OP on how God is a part of everything. Even the ancient Americas. It's either that or ancient aliens.

http://www.ancientamerica.org/library/media/HTML/z88eycyr/Mysteries of the Mayans 2..pdf?n=0


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 30, 2012)

I've always been troubled by those wonderful english Christians coming to America and setting their sights on destroying those 'heathen' indians with their strange God.  But, I remind myself, it all began long before the Englanders arrived.


----------

